# Remmington LT1100 20 GA



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Does anyone have a parts gun? Looking for a trigger assembly.


Thanks


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

..........


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Has everyone bought or sold what they are looking for?"

Now its time to re hijack my thread 

I have a 28" 12g lt1100 factory ported barrel that i have that needs to go.

Still looking for a decent trigger assembly for the 20g


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

...........


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

$125.00 yes... $329.00.. Hell No. Thats the best part of a whole gun.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I would be a lot cheaper to buy the parts you need than buy the assembly.


----------

